# instagram/social media maxxing



## jesuischriste (Sep 21, 2021)

i have social media just no presence and most ppl who follow me dont even know me

2.3k on insta
100 on tiktok


any tips on what i should do?

post more ? ( i haven't posted in half a year)

delete it all?( maybe looks strange idk)

i want 5k on insta but my following ratio is shit

2.3k to 1.8k


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Sep 21, 2021)

sig nig


----------



## thereallegend (Nov 16, 2021)

Has having 2.3K followers on Instagram helped you in dating and socializing?


----------



## ALP (Nov 16, 2021)

jesuischriste said:


> post more ? ( i haven't posted in half a year)


I haven't posted for years 

Keep posting if you have confidence to do so.


----------



## jake_okok (Nov 16, 2021)

I fkn hate social media i wish i could delete it, but ik its kinda important coz of status etc
I dont know why you cant just approach IRL tho, i doubt they r gonna ask for your IG following count rofl


----------



## Preoximerianas (Nov 16, 2021)

Having a high following ratio isn't ideal from what I have read and deleting the account seems like a waste cause you've already amassed 2.3k


----------



## noodlelover (Nov 16, 2021)

It seems like a waste of time.


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Nov 16, 2021)

Kill yourself.


----------

